# Reverse Camber and Rocker Difference?



## xzibit (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, im buying new board.. and i dont know those things so well, so im just asking easy question is there any difference between reverse camber and rocker? or are those the same thing

please answer


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Rocker is a type of reverse camber. There are many different types of reverse camber(RC). There are full rockers like Arbor, and Burton (can't remember more off the top of my head). Then there are combos like Neversummer, Capita, Lib Tech, and DC to name a few. Anything from rocker between your feet with camber at the nose and tail or the opposite with something like zero camber or camber between your feet and rocker at the tip and tail.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

Rocker Guide - What is "Rocker" and why does it matter? | evo

As has been said there are various combinations of rocker and camber. I ride a neversummer and love it.

Some more googling should get you up to speed.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

To simplify it even further:

Rocker: the board it pressed upon creation to have a rocking chair bottom. Meaning the pressure is in the center. The benefit is, from the best of my knowledge, that it allows you to press and Ollie easier, as well as helps prevent you from catching and edge when transitioning from edge to edge. A number of park boards are rockered for it's ease of movement. 

Camber is the traditional and the exact opposite. The board, when viewed from
The side on a flat surface, will have contact points under the bindings or just outside towards the ends. The benefit of camber is greater control at speed. Although camber may take more getting used to, you have more edge pressure which allows greater stability and pressure. I.e. Less chance of washing out when you've gotta make an "Ohhh Shiii..." stop. 


Companies like never summer and others use R/C tech. Rocker in the middle, camber under the bindings. They're like hybrids are to the auto industy. The best of both worlds. 

Hope I helped.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> To simplify it even further:
> 
> Rocker: the board it pressed upon creation to have a rocking chair bottom. Meaning the pressure is in the center. The benefit is, from the best of my knowledge, that it allows you to press and Ollie easier, as well as helps prevent you from catching and edge when transitioning from edge to edge. A number of park boards are rockered for it's ease of movement.
> 
> ...


this even helped me and i thought i knew a good amount on both :laugh:

I also feel that the rocker article was very PRO rocker and didn't really list any cons or why the regular camber is good


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

as I understand it camber is still the best for carving and advanced jumping/pipe riding. Rocker introduces some playfulness to riding, which is why I went with a hybrid. Pure rockers are pretty much geared to pure park rats and butter fanatics.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

doron said:


> Pure rockers are pretty much geared to pure park rats and butter fanatics.


I've been riding K2's jib rocker for a month and a half now and I have had no problem with chatter (maybe the harshmellow is helping), holding edges on groomers or floating in powder. I know the physics suggest otherwise, but I can ride these boards on anything...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

...and there's always a flatkick board that carves well, pops like a dream but is still very playful.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

earl_je said:


> ...and there's always a flatkick board that carves well, pops like a dream but is still very playful.


i dont know about carving but the last 2 parts sound like an artifact to me


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

some additional reading on the topic

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Camber Theories Explained


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

Music Moves said:


> I've been riding K2's jib rocker for a month and a half now and I have had no problem with chatter (maybe the harshmellow is helping), holding edges on groomers or floating in powder. I know the physics suggest otherwise, but I can ride these boards on anything...


I'm the same way with my skate banana. No issues what so ever. No stability problems at speed, and i'm loving this board.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

if anything the www holds an edge too damn well when I'm carving it up, other than that I'm in love with the rocker, makes powder diving a fucking blasty blast.


----------

